# المدينة نشأتها وتطورها (دراسة تاريخية انتقادية للمدينة والمراحل التي مرت بها)



## architect one (18 نوفمبر 2011)

المدينة نشأتها وتطورها
دراسة تاريخية انتقادية للمدينة والمراحل التي مرت بها
•	مدن الشرق القديم
•	تبين الدراسات التاريخية والأثرية أن أول التجمعات السكانية المستقرة ظهرت في جنوب ما بين النهرين – وفي مصر – وآسيا الصغرى – وعلى سواحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط – وآسيا المركزية – والصين وذلك ما بين الألف السابع والألف الأول قبل الميلاد, ولقد جاءت هذه المدن كنتيجة مباشرة لتطور مجتمعات الرق.
مدن ما بين النهرين:
تعتبر مدن أور ولاكاش ونيبور من أقدم مدن ما بين النهرين 
دورها واسباب ظهورها:
1 - كانت في البداية مراكز دينية وإدارية للتجمعات الريفية. ولقد ظهرت هذه المدن نتيجةًًً لتطور القوى العاملة المنتجة التي عملت في الحرف المختلفة (استخراج وتصنيع المعادن لصناعة الأدوات التي كانت تستخدم في الإنتاج, وفي أعمال البناء ,وفي صناعة النسيج) 
2 – أصبحت مدن الشرق القديم أماكن لتجمع الحرفين والمهنين الذين كانوا يلبون بخدماتهم وبشكل رئيسي متطلبات الحاكم والأسر الارستقراطية التابعة له بالإضافة إلى المبادلات التجارية مع المدن الأخرى.
3 - لقد اختلط العمل المهني في مدن الشرق القديم بالاستثمار الزراعي لذلك كانت المدينة مركزاً زراعياً وحرفياً وتجارياً بالإضافة إلى كونها مركزاً دينياً وإدارياً.
تخطيط وبنية مدن مابين النهرين:
يتصف مخطط مدينة نيبور وهي من أقدم مدن ما بين النهرين باحتوائه على قلعة, يوجد فيها هرم متدرج يسمى بالزيقورات, يقام على هذه الزيقورات المعابد وقصر الحاكم حيث يتمكن من مراقبة عمل الأرقاء وكذلك عمل المهنيين الذين يعملون في المهن المختلفة من الأعلى. 
وتنتشر حول هذه القلعة المساكن المخصصة لسكن العائلات والأسر الإرستقراطية, وتأتي بعدها مساكن الحرفيين وتعتبر هذه المنطقة, المدينة الداخلية وتحاط بسور وخندق يفصلها عن خارج المدينة التي يتواجد فيها سكن الأرقاء (الفئات المملوكة) العاملة بالإنتاج الزراعي حيث كانت هذه المناطق ذات طرق متعرجة تنتهي عموماً بحارات مقفلة
لقد كانت غالبية مخططات هذه المدن عفوية, محاطة بأسوار تشكل في بعض الأحيان عدة حلقات متتالية يصل ارتفاعها إلى 12متر مبنية من الآجر المشوي والمزينة برسوم الحيوانات المقدسة وبالآجر الزجاج الملون. 
مثال آخرعلى مدن ما بين النهرين هو مدينة بابل تعكس هذه المدينة في مخططها مظاهر التمدن التي وصلت إليه هذه المنطقة من الناحية الإجتماعية والإقتصادية والتقنية.
لقد أحيطت مدينة بابل بثلاث حلقات من الأسوار يتراوح ارتفاعها من 3 إلى 18متر بلغ الطول الإجمالي لهذه الأسوار 18 كيلو متر وقدرت مساحة هذه المدينة 350 هكتار.
1- تتصف مدن بلاد مابين النهرين بالعفوية التي تنتظم في بعض الأحيان وتتميز هذه المدن بصغر مساحتها التي تنعكس بدورها على السكن حيث تكون المساكن فيها متراصة
2- أخذت مدن بلاد ما بين النهرين العوامل المناخية بعين الاعتبار في مخططات مدنها حيث كان يتم تغيير اتجاه الشوارع وبشكل مفاجىء وذلك للحماية من تأثير الرياح الخماسية وللتخفيف من تأثيرها الضار.
3- كانت هذه المدن تحتوي على شارع لمرور المواكب وتتعامد معه مجموعة من الشوارع الثانوية التي يتفرع عنها مجموعة من الطرق.
4- تنعدم الساحات والفراغات في مدن بلاد ما بين النهرين وذلك لضيق المساحة المخصصة للمدينة,
5- كانت أغلبية شوارع مدن ما بين النهرين معبدة ووجدت فيها شبكات لتوزيع المياه العذبة وأخرى للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي وتجهيزات مدنية أخرى.
6- لم يكن للأفكار الدينية تأثيراً كبيراً على مخططات مدن ما بين النهرين كما كان عليه الحال في مدن وادي النيل.
7- ظهر في المدن ما يسمى بالحدائق المعلقة.
8- يوجد تمييز كبير وواضح بين سكن الأسر الارستقراطية وسكن الأرقاء والأجراء العاملين لدى تلك الأسر, حيث كان الارستقراطين يعيشون في مساكن بنيت حول القلعة ومحاطة بسور يفصلها عن سكن الأرقاء.
مدن وادي النيل:
ظهرت مدن وادي النيل في الألف الثالث والثاني قبل الميلاد. وتعتبر مدينة كاهون وتل العمارنة أمثلة مميزة لمدن وادي النيل ومصر القديمة. 
دورها مركزها وأسباب ظهورها:
كانت هذه المدن كمراكز إدارية ودينية للتجمعات السكانية وظهرت نتيجة لوجود وتجمع عدد من الحرفيين والتجار الذين أنشاؤوا القصور والمعابد ومساكن الأسر الارستقراطية, ولقد اتصفت مدن وادي النيل بالتمييز الطبقي بين فئات المجتمع.
تخطيط وبنية مدن وادي النيل:
1- تتصف مخططات مدن وادي النيل بأنها أكثر انتظاماً من مدن بلاد ما بين النهرين.
2- تتميز مدن وادي النيل بكبر مساحتها نسبياً بالمقارنة مع مدن بلاد ما بين النهرين.
3- لم تأخذ مدن وادي النيل التأثيرات المناخية بعين الاعتبار ووجهت شوارعها الرئيسية باتجاه شمال جنوب. 
4- كان للأفكار الدينية تأثير كبير على مخططات مدن بلاد وادي النيل حيث ظهر فيها ما يسمى بشارع المواكب بالرغم من الظروف المناخية الصعبة والحر الشديد وكان يحد هذا الشارع من جانبه الأشجار و العجول وينتهي بمعبد فرعون وحاشيته وكهنته كما كان للأفكار الدينية أيضاًً تأثير على مخططات هذه المدن حيث كانت المدينة تقسم إلى مدينتين –مدينة الحياة وتقام شرق وادي النيل – مدينة الخلود(الموت) وتقام غرب وادي النيل.
5-ظهرت الحدائق في قصور ومدن وادي النيل كبديل للحدائق المعلقة في مدن بلاد مابين النهرين .ولقد سمح المخطط الشطرنجي لهذه المدن بتأمين المساحات المنتظمة اللازمة لذلك 
6-المدينة المصرية مدينة طبقية فمساكن الأرقاء تكون مفصولة بجدار سميك عن سكن الحاكم وحاشيته, حيث تتكدس المنازل حول الشوارع الضيقة المحرومة من الفراغات والفسحات والحدائق خلافاً لسكن الطبقة الراقية ويتجلى التمييز الطبقي بوجود هذا الجدار السميك الفاصل بين منطقتي المدينة.


----------



## architect one (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مدن الهند القديمة:
(ظهرت في منتصف الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد) تعتبر مدينة بومباي ومدينة هيركولانام أمثلة مميزة لمدن الهند القديمة دورها وأسباب ظهورها :نشأت هذه المدن كمركز وعواصم لدويلات الهند وكانت الديمقراطية الارستقراطية مالكة الرقيق هي التي تعيش في هذه العواصم . 
كان الأرقاء والحرفيون الصناع يعملون لدى الملك وحاشيته (وكانوا يمارسون مهنة صناعة الأقمشة الفاخرة النفسية وصناعة الحلي والعطور بالإضافة إلى صناعة وسائل الإنتاج المستخدمة في العمل الزراعي ) وكانت التجارة آنذاك بين العواصم حكراً على الملك وحاشيته.
تخطيط وبنية مدن الهند:
1-يتصف مخطط المدن الهندية في هذه المرحلة بأنه ذا طابع شطرنجي منتظم.
2-أدى هذا التخطيط الشطرنجي المنتظم إلى خلق جزر سكينة محددة بالشوارع التي تحيطها.
3-كان يسيطر على هذا المخطط بشكل خاص المعابد والقصور الخاصة بالحاكم وحاشيته وكان الصناع يعملون في محترفات قريبة من الأكواخ الصغيرة التي يعيشون بها بينما كان يقطن الأرقاء خارج المدينة المحصنة ويعملون في زراعة الأراضي المحيطة 
4-كانت الفراغات الداخلية للبيوت الإفرادية مغلقة نحو الخارج ومنفتحة نحو الداخل.
المدن الصينية:
ظهرت في بدايات الألف الأول ق.م أمثلة المدن الصينية مدينة ليوتزي وهانداني وسينيان وداليان.
دورها وأسباب ظهورها 
كانت هذه المدن مراكز للسلطة ونقاط تجمع للحرفيين والتجار حيث نجد أن مدينة تزي ظهرت آنذاك كعاصمة للأسمدة الحاكمة بان وهو موجودة في المواقع الذي تحتله مدينة بكين حالياً.
تخطيط وبنية المدن الصينية:
1-يتصف مخطط المدن الصينية في هذه المرحلة بأن مخطط شطرنجي منتظم 
2-يسيطر على مخطط هذه المدن بشكل خاص وجود المعبد والقصر حيث يندمجون في مركز ويشلان عنصر التكوين لهذه المدن مثل الزيقورات في مدن مابين النهرين .
المدن الفينيقية: 
من هذه المدن تعتبر مدينة جبيل وصيدا وصور دورها وأسباب ظهورها :كانت هذه المدن مراكز تجارية وحرفية هامة بالإضافة إلى كونها مرافئ وأماكن لتصنيع الأساطيل والسفن اللازمة لعبور المحيطات. نشأت هذه المدن على الشواطئ الشرقية والجنوبية للبحر الأبيض المتوسط وكانت مزدهرة جداً آنذاك إلى حد أن تجارة البحر الأبيض المتوسط تركزت فيها ونظراً لذلك استطاعت إنشاء مستعمرات لها على كامل شواطئ البحر المتوسط من أهم هذه المدن مدينة قرطاجة قرب تونس حيث يوجد فيها القصر الرئاسي الحالي. 
مدن آسيا الوسطى:
أمثلة عن آسيا الوسطى مدينة خوارزم وباكتريا دورها وأسباب ظهورها:كانت هذه المدن مركزللإقتصاد الطبيعي (وهو الاقتصاد القائم على مبدأ تبادل السلع لأن النقود لم تكن قد ظهرت آنذاك كوسيلة للبيع والشراء)
تخطيط وبنية آسيا الوسطى :
1-كانت هذه المدن عبارة عن مراكز محصنة ذات شكل مربع 
2-كانت شوارعها ذات طابع شطرنجي ومتجه بالاتجاهات الأربعة 
3-كان يحتوي مخطط المدينة على باحة وسطية كانت تستعمل للنشاطات العامة لسكان المدن
4-كانت هذه المدن محصنة بأسوارها وكان لهذه الأسوار دورين هامين الأول منهما حماية المدينة والثاني بأن هذا السور كان يستخدم كمنطقة للسكن 
5-لم تكن مخططات مدن آسيا متميزة عن القرية وذلك نظراًلأن الحرفيين لم يكونوا قد انفصلوا نهائياً عن العمل الزراعي 
6-لقد كانت هذه المدن كمراكز للتبادل التجاري المحلي .وفي مراحل متقدمة أصبحت كمراكز لتجارة الترانزيت. 
مدن حضارة اليونان القديمة:
(أقدم هذه المدن ظهرت في الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد) تعتبر مدن جزيرة كريت وكنوسوس شمال جزيرة كريت من أهم مدن حضارة اليونان القديمة وأحدث الأمثلة المتميزة لبدايات هذه المدن 
دورها وأسباب ظهورها:
1-نشأت هذه المدن وتطورت حول مقرات الحاكم واحتلت أحياء الحرفيين في هذه المدن أماكن بارزة نظراً لما قدمته هذه المترفات من مستلزمات للحياة المادية والإنتاجية والعسكرية لحكام هذه الدويلات .
2-لم يكن العمل الزراعي في هذه المرحلة قد انفصل عن العمل الحرفي .
3-وفي عهد هوميروس أخذت المدينة تلعب دوراً جديداً حيث أصبحت 
المدن مراكز محصنة لسكن قبيلة أو عدة قبائل.
4-بدأ نظام الرق ينتشر بسرعة كبيرة وبدأ التمايز الطبقي يظهر على نطاق واسع بين السادة والأرقاء وبين الحكام وباقي فئات الشعب وذلك نتيجة للخلافات الكبيرة في توزيع الثروة المادية ونتيجة لملكية السادة للأرقاء.
5-وبالتدريج ونتيجة لتطور قوى الإنتاج ازدادت أهمية الفئات العاملة في الحرف والتجارة وأصبحت تتطلع إلى المشاركة في الحكم إلى جانب الإرستقراطية الحاكمة.
6-وبعد نضال مرير استطاعت هذه القوى أن تفرض مفاهيم جديدة في الحياة (مفاهيم ديقراطية الرق في أثنا).
7-ونتيجة لقوة الدويلات اليونانية واتساع تجارتها استطاعت إنشاء مستعمرات لها في مناطق مختلفة من البحرالأسود والبحر الأبيض المتوسط ولقد تطورت هذه المراكز تجارياً ومهنياً مثل كورنيت ,أثينا في اليونان وميليت وايفيس في أسيا الصغرى 
8-في العهد الهيلينستي أخذت المدن تتمايز عن المناطق والتجمعات الزراعية المجاورة.
9-واستطاع الاسكندر المقدوني وخلفاؤه من بعده التوجه نحو سوريا وبلاد مابين النهرين وفارس حيث قاموا باحتلال مدن الشرق القديم وسكنوا في مدنها كما أسسوا المدن الجديدة لتكون - أماكن دعم لهم - ولتقديم الرقيق - والنشر الثقافة الهلينستية ,وظهرت أحياء جديدة في مدينتي دمشق وحلب كما نشأت مدن جديدة وطورت مثل مدينة الإسكندرية والإسكندرونة. 
10-تعتبر أكثر المدن اليونانية ازدهاراً مدن آسيا الصغرى غرب تركيا مثل مدينتي يوريوس وبركام.
بنية وتكوين المدن اليونانية :
1-لقد انعكست في عمارة وتخطيط مدن اليونان القديمة الصفات الجديدة للحياة الإجتماعية المبنية على ديمقراطية عهد الرق ,حيث ظهر ذلك واضحاً وجلياً في المؤسسات الجديدة فظهرت المسارح والملاعب والأبنية المخصصة لاجتماعات قادة هذه المدن ,كما ظهرت الأماكن المخصصة لممارسة ألعاب الجمباز بالإضافة إلى العديد من الأبنية العامة .
2-وجدت في هذه المدن ساحات كان يطلق عليها اسم (الأغوار)وكانت تلعب إضافة إلى دورها التجاري , منطقة للاجتماعات العامة ومكاناً لتبادل الآراء الفلسفية.
3-وجد في هذه المدن ما يسمى بالأكربول وكان منذ بداياته قلعة حصينة لذلك تم انشاؤه في المواقع المرتفعة وكان في البداية يضم القصور والمعابد والمسارح إلا إنه تطور ليصبح المركز العام للمدينة وأصبح يحتوي بالإضافة إلى المنشآت السابقة (القصور والمعابد والمسارح) جميع الأبنية العامة الرئيسية ولقد أصبح اكروبول اثينا بعد اكتمال عناصره مثال يحتذى به لجميع المدن اليونانية . 
4-لقد استخدام في بعض المدن اليونانية القديمة التنظيم الهيبودامي يعني التنظيم العضوي (حيث كانت المخططات ترتبط بالموقع وتتلائم وتتعاطف معه)نسبة إلى هيبوداموس ,ولقد لاقت هذه المخططات بعد ذلك رواجاً في جميع المدن اليونانية أولاًً والرومانية فيما بعد.
5-لقد انعكس في مخطط المدينة المنتظم وبشكل واضح الفرق الكبير بين الأحياء السكينة التي تقطنها الطبقات الحاكمة الغنية وتلك الأحياء التي تقطنها الطبقات الفقيرة من أجراء,وفقراء ,وعمال,وفنيين. 
ميزات المدن اليونانية :
لقد تميزت المدن اليونانية عن غيرها بمايلي :
1-الأعداد الكبيرة للسكان في المدن:
لقد بلغ عدد السكان حداً لم تبلغه مدن أخرى في ذلك الحين إلا ماندر فبلغ عدد سكان سيراكوزا 200 ألف نسمة أما الإسكندرية مصر وإنطاكية تجاوز عدد سكانها ل400000نسمة لكل منهما ,كانت الكثافة السكانية لهذه المدن عالية بالرغم من المساحة الكبيرة التي تشغلها المدينة (700شخص/هكتار في الإسكندرية وحوالي 500شخص /هكتار في اثينا). 
2-الطبيعة الطبوغرافية المعقدة والحصينة للمدن :
لقد تم اختيار مواقع المدن والدويلات اليونانية في أماكن ذات طبيعة طبوغرافية معقدة لكي يسهل الدفاع عنها ,وكمثال يمكن أن أذكر مدينة أثينا وكانت أيضاً على ارتباط بشواطئ البحر لتكون ثغور يسهل بواسطتها ويتم تقديم النجدات كما هو الحال في بيريه مرفأ أثينا ,وكان لبعض المدن مرفأين اثنيين استخدام أحدهما للأعمال الحربية والآخر للخدمات السلمية ,ولتحقيق هذا الهدف تم اختيار أشباه الجزر أو الخلجان لإنشاء هذه الموانئ ولتأمين حمايتها بسهولة بتكاليف قليلة وذلك لان الدويلات اليونانية القديمة لم تكن قادرة على تحمل الأعباء المادية الكبيرة ولم تكن مالكة لأعداد كبيرة من الرقيق التي كانت تملكها الإمبرطورية الرومانية آنذاك.
3-اختيار المواقع الملائمة مناخياً للمدن:
لقد كان يتم عند اختيار مواقع المدن لتكوين ملائمة مناخياً تحقيق شرطين ,الأول منهما هو أن تكون هذه المواقع محمية من تأثير الرياح الضارة المسيطرة ,والشرط الثاني هو أن يتمتع الموقع بإشراف جيد على المناظر الطبيعية المحيطة . 
4-اختيار المخطط الهيبودامي لتنظيم المدن اليونانية :
كانت مخططات المدن اليونانية منتظمة وشطرنجية وعضوية مرتبطة بالمواقع التي تقام عليه وتتعاطف معه إلى حد كبير ولذلك كثرت المستويات والأدراج في الشوارع المستقيمة تجنباًلأعمال الحفر والردم في مواقع المدن ذات الطبيعة 
الجميلة ,ومع تطور المدينة وتوسعها كانت شوارعها تزداد طولاً وعرضاً وكان الاتصال بين عناصر المدينة المختلفة في تطور مستمر ولاسيما الارتباط بين التجارة وسكن الأسر الارستقراطية ,أما أسوار المدن فكانت متعرجة ومتلائمة بشكل عفوي مع الشروط الطبوغرافية لموقع المدينة لذلك نجد بأن التضاد بين مخططات المدن المنتظمة ومحيطها العفوي أضفى عليها جمالاً أخاذا ًوهذه هي حالة المدن اليونانية.


----------



## architect one (18 نوفمبر 2011)

المدن الرومانية:
تذكرنا المدن الإيطالية في بداية مراحل الإمبراطورية الرومانية إلى حد كبير بمدن الحضارة اليونانية 
لقد كانت الامبرطورية الرومانية (عاصمتها روما)من أكبر امبرطوريات عهد الرق حيث تمكنت من السيطرة على جميع البلاد المحيطة بشواطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط 
ولكن المدن الإيطالية لم تكن سواء حيث تمايزت من ناحية تبعيتها لسلطة روما ,فكلما كانت درجة تبعيتها أكبر كانت إمكانيتها المادية 
والفنية وتطورها أكبر ,ولقد عانى الرقيق والطبقات الدنيا من العمال والحرفيين الاضطهاد وقاموا بالعديد من الثورات إلا إنها كانت تبوء بالفشل لعفويتها وسوء تنظيمها. 
بنية وتكوين المدن الرومانية :
تمايزت مدن الامبرطورية الرومانية عن بعضها عمرانياًومعمارياً وتنظيمها وكان ذلك أولاً بسبب اتساع رقعة الامبرطورية وثانياً نتيجة لتنوع الحياة الإقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والعسكرية وأخيراً نتيجة للوظائف التي كانت تلعبها هذه المدن فهناك : 

1-مدن المسكرات ذات التخطيط الشطرنجي ويتوسط المدينة ساحة مستطيلة في الوسط هي البراكتوريوم (وكانت المدن العسكرية تشكل نقاط الاستناد لهذه الامبرطورية الواسعة.
2-المدن ذات الطابع التجاري وعلى عقد المواصلات كمدينة تدمر والبتراء والمرافئ عموماً.
3-المدن ذات الطابع الاداري وأهمها العاصمة (روما) وكانت تنشأ فيها الفورمات (وهي أول تجمع عمراني ومعماري قام في المدينة ويتكون من مجموعة من المباني الادارية والثقافية والترفيهية والقصور السكنية المجمعة حول العديد من الساحات المتداخلة .من أهمها فورم رومان وتراجان وفورم العاصمة الرومانية) والمسارح والسيرك والحمامات والساحات المغطاة المحاطة بأبنية سكنية تراوح ارتفاعها من 4-5 طوابق وكانت المدينة مزودة بشبكة للمياه العذبة وأخرى للصرف الصحي .
وكانت الشوارع معبدة أو مبلطة بالحجارة ومزودة بفتحات لتصريف مياه الأمطار عبر المجارير العامة .ونتيجة لتطور الحياة من النواحي الاجتماعية والثقافية والفنية زاد إنشاء المؤسسات في المدن وخاصة الحمامات والمسارح والملاعب والبازيليك (وهو مبنى ذا طابع ديني قضائي )و المكتبات وكانت هذه الأبنية تتجمع مع بعضها في مجموعات عمرانية ضخمة إذ غالباً ما يتم تجميع الحمام مع المكتبة والمساطب لممارسة ألعاب الجمباز, 
4-وبالرغم من هذا الواقع المتطور فقد كانت مدن الامبرطورية الروما نية مدن طبقية ولم تختلف عن مدن الحضارة المصرية واليونانية فكان هناك الأحياء الارستقراطية الفخمة المنظمة والمجهزة بشكل جيد كما كان هناك العديد من الأحياء القذرة الضيقة وهي سكن صغار الحرفيين والأرقاء 0 
وأخيرا وبتوالي ثورات الأرقاء والفقراء بدأ الإنتاج يتضاءل مما أدى إلى شل الحياة في الكثير من المدن الرومانية كما جاءت هجمات البرابرة لتساعد في سقوط المدن الامبراطورية الرومانية في الغرب الواحدة تلوى الأخرى 
في حين حافظت مدن الامبراطورية الرومانية في الشرق على أهميتها وتطورها 0 


الميزات الأساسية لمخططات المدن الرومانية :
1- لقد انعكست وظيفة المدينة على مخططها العام 
2- لم تؤثر المعالم الجغرافية أو الطبوغرافية على مخططات المدن الرومانية 
3- كانت غالبية المدن الرومانية ذات تخطيط شطرنجي وخاصة الحربية منها وكانت هذه المدن محصنة وتحتوي على ساحة مركزية واقعة عند تقاطع المحورين الاساسيين المولدين لمخطط المدينة الشطرنجي ( محور الكادرو ومحور الدينكامينوس )
4- تميزت مدن الحضارة الرومانية بمواد البناء حيث استعمل المرمر في الفورمات في المباني الواقع على امتداد المحورين الرئيسيين المتعامدين كما هو الحال في تدمر ( سمي هذا المحور بشارع دمشق وهو ينطلق من باب دمشق في الجنوب ويتجه شمالا ليلتقي بشارع الأعمدة الرئيسي الذي يتجه من الشرق إلى الغرب 
5- هناك تشابه بين المخطط العام للمدن الرومانية والمخطط العام للمدن اليونانية ويكمن الاختلاف في أن المدن اليونانية كانت تختار المواقع المرتفعة والمواقع الحصينة بينما نجد انه في المدن الرومانية كان الاختيار يتوقف على أهمية هذا الموقع من الناحية الاستراتيجية فكانت غالبا ما تتم إزالة التضاريس المعقدة في المدن الرومانية في سبيل أن يتلائم الموقع مع المخطط التنظيمي وفي سبيل الحصول على وحدة للتكوين العمراني والمعماري للمدينة 0 
6- كانت المخططات المدن الكبرى كأمثال روما غير منتظمة إلا أن المركز كان يحتوي على مجموعة من الفورمات وكان يصب على ساحات هذه الفورمات شوارع ثلاثية تلتقي مع بعضها عند رأس هذه الساحة
مدن الساحل السوري والبحر الابيض:
ظهرت مدن الساحل السوري في الوقت نفسه التي ظهرت فيه حضارات مدن مابين النهرين والمدن المصرية .تعتبر مدن رأس شمرا (أوغاريت) وبنت جبيل وصيدا وصور مراكز حضارية تتميزعن مدن الداخل لكونها مراكز للتبادل التجاري على مستوى عالمي كانت أساطيل الدويلات الفينيقية تجوب البحر الأبيض المتوسط لعدة قرون قبل أن تأتي الامبرطورية الرومانية ,يقال بأن هذه الأساطيل وصلت إلى أمريكا الوسطى .
قدمت مدينة اوغاريت أول أبجدية عرفتها الانسانية كما تم اختراع الزجاج والاصباغ النباتية والحيوانية والاقمشة والابنوس والعاج والكهرمان من قبل المدن مما جعلها ذات سمعة عالمية وجعل منتجاتها مرغوبة من قبل الاباطرة و الكهان وغيرها من سكان المعمورة . 
بنية وتخطيط مدن الساحل السوري والمدن التي تأثرت بها:
1-لقد كانت مدن الساحل السوري كسابقاتها مدن محصنة تحتوي على المعابد والقصور والمحترفات وكان لكل مدينة ميناؤها وحوضها الجاف لبناء السفن وكما ذكرنا أن قرطاجة التي كانت من أهم المستعمرات والمحطات التجارية التي أنشأها الفينيقيين على الشاطئ الجنوبي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط هاجر إليها الكثير من سكان مدن الشاطئ السوري عقب حصار نبوخذ نصر والاسكندر وبذلك انتقل إليها مركز التجارة الفينيقية وكلما كانت تزداد قرطاجة قوة وعظمة كلما كانت مدن صيدا وصور تضمحل وتضعف تراوح عدد السكان هذه المدينة في أوج تطورها تقريباً 250000نسمة0 
2-اقيم فيها هياكل فخمة وحمامات عامة واشتهرت بموانئها وأحواضها الواسعة التي بلغت 220 حوض يحدد مدخل كل منها عمودان من الطراز الأيوبي وكانت هذه المداخل مع الأحواض تشكل ميناء واسع نصف دائري يحده 440عمود ويرتبط هذا الميناء بالسوق العام بواسطة شارع واسع به ميدان ذو أعمدة تزينه التماثيل وتقام على جانبيه الابنية الحكومية ودور القضاء والعبادة والمحلات التجارية .وتنطلق من هذا الشارع طرق ضيقة وعلى طرفيها المحترفات والحوانيت وكانت بيوت مدينة قرطاجة حجرية تراوح ارتفاعها من طابق إلى ستة طوابق. 
3-يتوسط المدينة ربوة أقيم عليها بيت المال (وكانت تسمى البورصة) ودار لصك النقود والمزارات والمعابد 
4-سورت مدينة قرطاجة في اليابسة بثلاث جدران بارتفاع 15م عليها ابراج وشرفات وكانت هذه الاسوار لحماية المدينة والساحات والاسطبلات والثكنات .
5-كانت مزارع الأغنياء تقع على الأطراف الخارجية لهذه الأسوار وتليها مباشرة الحقول التي يعمل بها الفقراء في الإنتاج الزراعي. 
المدينة في عهد الاقطاع: 
المدينة الاقطاعية في غرب أوربا 
1-تضاءلت في مرحلة الاقطاع في غرب أوروبا إمكانية وجود مدن كبرى حيث تراوحت أعداد سكان هذه المدن من 5-10آلاف نسمة ولم يتجاوز هذا الحد إلا عدد قليل من المدن كأمثال لندن حيث كان تعداد سكانها حوالي 40000نسمة أماالبندقية وميلانو فوصلتا إلى 100000نسمة 
2-كان المخطط العام للمدينة ذا طابع عفوي ويضم ساحة مركزية تصب عليها الطرق القادمة من مداخل المدينة والتي قد يصل عرضها إلى 75سم 
3-كانت مساكن الاقنان تلتفت بشكل حلقات حول المركز ولتأمين الربط بين هذه الحلقات مع المركز أخذ مخطط المدينة الطابع الحلقي الشعاعي.
4-لقد تم اختيار المدن في المواقع التي يسهل الدفاع عنها فكانت إما في المواقع المرتفعة أوعلى الجزر وأشباه الجزر وكان يشكل السور عنصر اساس من مكونات هذه المدن 
5-لقد كانت هذه المدن مرتفعة الكثافة وأبنيتها متراصة ,حيث وجدت وتكدست فوق الجسور وعلى أطراف الانهار وكانت تعتلي الشوارع والطرقات مما ادى ألى ظهورالاوبئة والامراض وحدوث الانهيارات عند وقوع أي طوفان أوعارض طبيعي. 
6-ومع ظهور البرجوازية نتيجة لاستغلال المدينة للريف وكذلك نتيجة تطور قوى الانتاج بدأت العلاقات الرأسمالية في المجتمع الاقطاعي تظهر وبدأت تحدث تغيرات في الهيئة المعمارية والتنظيمية للمدن إذ أصبحت الامكانيات المادية متاحة لتنفيذ وإنشاء المؤسسات والخدمات الضرورية لمواكبة هذه التحولات وعادت المدينة ذات المخطط المنتظم تظهر من جديد .فبدأت تظهر على أطراف الشوارع الرئيسية التي عادت منتظمة ومستقيمة ,الابنية الهامة (كالقصور والكاتدرئيات والبورصة )و البلديات ومقرات كتاب العدل ومقرات الحكام والمجالس البلدية وظهرت الساحات المخططة ذات الشكل الهندسي المنتظم كالمربع والمستطيل والدائري وأحيانا ًساحات متراكبة. 
وعلى نقيض ذلك كانت المدن العربية في الأندلس مركز هام للمعرفة والعلم ولنقل المعارف اليونانية والشرقية والإسلامية والفلسفية والسياسية والرياضية وعلوم الري والصرف وعلوم الأدوية وكذلك العلوم التطبيقية في الفيزياء والكيمياء ولا تزال هذه المدن تحتوي على عناصر معمارية وعمرانية هامة حتى الآن : مجموعة قصر الحمراء, جوامع قرطبة وغرناطة 


تكوين وبنية مدن الإقطاعية في الشرق القديم
1- تمتاز هذه المدن بشكل رئيسي بوجود الساحات المنتظمة (فمدينة الآغا الهندية تضم 15ساحة و80خان) والأسواق المغطاة (أسواق حلب وأسوق دمشق والقيروان وتبريز وأصفهان وغيرها) المتنوعة الإختصاص, وتقع خلف هذه الأسواق المحترفات والمساكن ودور العبادة والحمامات, كما ظهرت في هذه المدن الفنادق والخانات (خان البنادقة وخان الصابون وخان الوزير وخان الحرير) بطوابقها المتعددة وكانت عبارة عن مؤسسات تجارية وفندقية, كما انتشرت المدارس ومدارس العلم(كالأزهر في القاهرة وجامعة القرويين في تونس). 
2- لقد تمييز النسيج العمراني للأبنية السكنية بالدقة والتنظيم, أما الأحياء السكنية فوجدت على نقيض ذلك وكانت ذات تنظيم وطابع عفوي وكانت شبكة المواصلات ذات اتجاهات عشوائية بمقاطع عرضية مختلفة الأبعاد, ولقد كانت الجدران الخارجية للمباني مصمتة ومغلقة على الحركة العامة لتأمين الخصوصية والحماية من العوامل الطبيعية. 
3- ومع تطور الحياة المدنية لهذه المدن نتيجة لتجمع الثروات الكبيرة, ظهرت قصور الأغنياء بمختلف فئاتهم ومهنهم وكانت هذه القصور تتكون من مجموعات معمارية منفصلة (السلاملك والحراملك) تحيط بهذه القصور وتخترقها حدائق تحتوي على نوافير لترطيب الهواء, لم تختلف مدن الشرق الإقطاعية عن غيرها من المدن الطبقية, حيث كان هناك أحياء للفقراء وأحياء للاغنياء 
4- لقد كانت المساكن مغلقة تماماً على الطرقات لكي تتلائم وبشكل كامل مع العوامل المناخية والمعتقدات الدينية والعادات الإجتماعية, حيث استطاعت أن تكون لنفسها جواً داخلياً خاصاً عن طريق الفناء الخارجي الباثيو حيث تتجمع حوله الغرف وفي وسطه بركة ماء للتخفيف إلى حد كبير من تأثير الجو الحار.
5- لقد ازداد عدد سكان المدن في عهد الإقطاع نتيجة لتطور الفعاليات الاقتصادية والإنتاجية فبكين مثلاً تجاوز تعدادها المليون نسمة وبغداد 300000نسمة (مركز الدولة العباسية) والقاهرة 200000نسمة.
6- بدأت مدن الشرق في عهد الإقطاعية بالانحطاط نتيجة لغزو التتر والمغول, وتابعت تقهقرها نتيجة الاستعمار الرأسمالي الغربي, حيث غزا الإنتاج الصناعي الرخيص أسواق هذه المدن وقضى على الكثير من المهن التي كانت سبباً في ازدهارها في عهد الإقطاع. 
المدن الإقطاعية في آسيا الوسطى:
1-تميزت مدن آسيا الوسطى بالاستقلال الاقتصادي
2- ومن أهم مدنها مدينتي سمرقند وبخارى وذلك في الفترة الواقعة ما بين القرنين الثامن والثاني عشر
3- تميزت المدينة عموماً بقلعتها حيث يقام فيها قصر الحاكم وبشهرستانها (الشهرستان) هو الحي الذي يقطن فيه كبار الإقطاعيين ورباطها (الرباط هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الحرفيون والتجار وكان مقسماً بجدران تفصل بين أحياء الحرفيين بحسب دخل أفرادها وأهميتهم في المجتمع). 
4- كانت المساكن تتكدس في المدن الإقطاعية لتستوعب الزيادة الطبيعية للسكان لأن طموح المدينة للتوسع كانت تحول دونه الأسوار الحصينة
5- لقد وجدت ساحات أمام الأبنية الهامة (ساحة ريجستان في سمرقند وهي إحدى التحف المعمارية والعمرانية في العالم) كالجوامع بمآذنها الشامخة والمدارس, وقد لعبت هذه الساحات بالإضافة إلى كونها مراكز لهذه العناصر المعمارية والعمرانية دوراً إضافياً
هاماً كونها ساحات تجارية في الوقت نفسه. 
في نهاية القرن الرابع عشر ولأول مرة في تاريخ المدن ظهرت شوارع قطرية مستقيمة وعريضة في مدينة سمرقند وأحيطت المدينة بالمساحات الخضراء الواسعة.
7- لقد تراجعت الحياة التجارية والحرفية والثقافية في القرنين الحادي عشر والثاني عشر نتيجة لطبيعة النظام الإقطاعي وكذلك نتيجة للأضرار التي لحقت بالمدن أثناء الهجمات المغولية عليها ومنذ القرن الخامس عشر ونتيجةً للمكتشفات الجغرافية والطرق البحرية فقدت مدن آسيا الوسطى أهميتها كمراكز إنتاجية واقتصادية وتوقف تطورها إلى أن حصلت الثورة الاشتراكية في روسيا


----------



## architect one (18 نوفمبر 2011)

المدن في المرحلة الرأسمالية:
لقد كانت الآلات المستخدمة في الصناعة قبل الثورة الصناعية الكبرى تعمل إما بتأثير الرياح أو المياه وكان الإنتاج محدداً لم يحتاج إلى وجود أعداد كبيرة من العمال في المحترفات
ولكن مع استعمال الآلة الأكثر تطوراً تم الإبتعاد وبشكل تدريجي عن العمل الحرفي البسيط, حيث اعتمدت الصناعات الجديدة على الآلة البخارية أولاً ومن ثم على الآلة الإنفجارية والمكوك الطائر
ونتيجةً لمكننة الإنتاج أصبح بالإمكان الاستفادة من العمال العديمي الخبرة المهنية وتشغيلهم بأجور بخسة, لذلك عمل في هذه المصانع العمال الذين وفدوا من مراكز الإقطاعيات هرباً من ظلم الإقطاعيين وتسلطهم, حيث كانت الخبرة المهنية غير ضرورية وكان هؤلاء العمال يقطنون في الضواحي لأن آجار السكن فيها كان أقل بكثير من المدن إلا إنهم كانوا يدفعون قيمة ذلك من وقتهم وراحتهم ورفاهيتهم. 
لذلك أصبحت المدن تعاني آنذاك من عدم التوازن لأن عدد سكان المدن نهاراً كان يزيد إلى حد كبير عن عدد سكان الليل مما سبب أزمة في النقل الداخلي وأزمة في النقل إلى الضواحي. ولقد أدى حل هذه المشكلة إلى إعادة تنظيم المدينة وشق الشوارع الواسعة وفتح الساحات لتأمين مرور وسائل النقل الآلي
إلا إنه كان من الصعب تأمين الأراضي اللازمة لفتح الشوارع والساحات بسبب الملكية الخاصة للأراضي والتي كانت تكلف الكثير من المال لاستملاكها من أجل تنفيذ العمليات التنظيمية عليها. 
لقد أدى اتساع الأعمال التجارية خصوصاً الخارجية منها نتيجة للمكتشفات الجغرافية والطرق البحرية في القرنين الخامس عشر والسادس عشر من جهة أولى وتطور الإنتاج الحرفي الذي استخدم فيه آلات أكثر تطوراً من جهة أخرى إلى ظهور أسلوب جديد للإنتاج الصناعي على شكل مصانع ومحترفات كبرى وهامة
ومن الأسباب التي ساعدت على ظهور فكرة التخطيط المبكر هو دخولها في مجال الصناعة الآلية والحديثة على نطاق واسع والتي عرفت باسم الثورة الصناعية, لقد أدى ذلك إلى تركيز سكان تلك الدول في المدن الصناعية (نتيجة لوجود فرص عمل) التي نمت بسرعة هائلة فاقت بمراحل نمو الوعي التخطيطي, فظهر نتيجة ذلك إلى الوجود عدد من المدن المخططة التي عانت من الإسكان دون المستوى الصحي والاجتماعي اللائق 
(ظهر التباين الطبقي في المدن الكبرى آنذاك بأعلى مستوياته يقول كارل ماكس وفريدرك أنجلز وهما عالمان انكليزيان وضعا الأسس النظرية للاشتراكية العلمية في وصف المدن الكبرى في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر(- في كل مدينة كبرى يوجد حي أو أحياء سيئة للغاية تتكدس فيها الطبقة العاملة في بيوت ضيقة قذرة إلى حد كبير)
ثم حدث بعد ذلك ثورة أخرى تسمى بثورة المواصلات حيث تم التحول من الجياد و العربات إلى وسائل المواصلات الحديدية ثم السيارات. لقد نتج هذا التطور ازدحام في الشوارع وفي الطرق القديمة بالمدن وخارجها بحيث أصبحت عاجزة عن استيعاب حركة المرور المتزايدة لنقل البضائع والخامات والمنتجات والأشخاص كما ساعدت هذه الوسائل أيضاً على سرعة الامتداد الخارجي للمدن فنشأت الضواحي وتفاقمت مشكلات التزاحم وعجزت المرافق القديمة وتدهورت الخدمات

نستنتج مما سبق المظاهر الرئيسية للمدن الرأسمالية :
1- ازدياد هائل في عدد السكان في المدن خاصةًًًًَ الكبرى منها.
2- لقد كانت مخططات المدن عشوائية بصورة عامة تعكس من خلالها أوضاع المصالح الفردية حيث قسمت إلى مناطق فقيرة للمستغَلين وأخرى غنية للمستثمرين مع التباين الكبير في نوعية الأبنية وكثافة السكان ونوعية الخدمات.
3- أزمة في المواصلات داخل المدن وخارجها.
4- سوء توزيع المناطق الخضراء وفقدانها في بعض المناطق.
5- تلوث البيئة الطبيعية والاجتماعية.
6-الاختلاف الكبير في عدد سكان المدن بين الليل والنهار.
7-استغلال المدن للأرياف . خصوصاً استغلال المدن المتروبول للمدن الصغيرة و الأرياف (المتروبول هي المدينة الكبرى التي تتركز فيها الأبنية الخدمية و التعليمية و التجارية والإدارية والصناعات على مختلف أنواعها) نظراً للاحتياج المتنامي لهذه المدن إلى العاملين فإنها كانت تستقطب أكثر فأكثر سكان المدن الصغيرة الموجودة حولها بالإضافة إلى سكان الريف للعمل فيها ولذلك نجد أن أعداداً هائلة من هؤلاء العمال يعملون في المدينة المتربول نهاراً ويعودون مساءً إلى مساكنهم في الضواحي
المدن في المرحلة الاشتراكية:
تم نقل العمال الذين يقطنون في الأكواخ وفي الأقبية إلى بيوت تم الاستيلاء عليها : ففي موسكو وحده نقل أكثر من 500 ألف شخص من أصل سكانها البالغ عددهم آنذاك مليون وسبعمائة ألف ساكن إلى مساكن ذات شروط صحية ملائمة , كما تم تطوير المناطق الفقيرة عن طريق تنميتها, كما تم زيادة عدد سكان المدن بشكل منظم وسريع عن طريق: 
1- جلب بعضاً من سكان الأرياف إلى المدينة بهدف تطوير الصناعة
2- تحويل بعض التجمعات الريفية إلى مدن
لقد قامت ألمانيا الفاشية على يد هتلر بهدم ملايين الشقق السكنية ومئات الآلاف من المصانع والمدارس بمختلف أنواعها والعديد من المؤسسات الخدمية الأخرى كالكليات الجامعية والمعاهد ومراكز البحث العلمي والمتاحف والمشافي وغيرها
فساعد إعادة بناء المدن المتضررة على تحسين واقعها خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالمساحات الخضراء والشوارع والساحات وكما ساعد على إزالة الصناعات التي تضر بالصحة العامة إذ تم نقلها إلى أماكن غير مأهولة بالسكان وتم إعادة إعادة بناء هذه المدن بعد الآثار التدميرية للحرب على أسس علمية صحيحة دون تدخل إلا من الفكرين والمخططين. 
المدن الاشتراكية:
لقد وضعت الاشتراكية الأسس الضرورية اللازمة كل أزمة المدينة و تخليصها من كل المشاكل التي كانت تعاني منها معتمدة على مايلي:
1- أن يتم التوزيع الاشتراكي للسكان اعتماداً على الخطط الخمسية و الاقتصاد المبرمج.
2- إلغاء الملكية الخاصة للأرض.
3- العمل على إزالة التناقض في المدينة بين القسم الجيد و القسم السيء.
4- إزالة التناقض بين المدينة والريف.
5- العمل على توزيع المؤسسات الخدمية بكافة أنواعها توزيعاً هرمياً متسلسلاً يلبي و بشكل عادل حاجة جميع السكان.
واستطاعت المدينة الاشتراكية أن تحل مشاكل مدنها الموجودة كما قامت بإنشاء مدن جديدة تؤمن لساكنيها مساكن مريحة و صحية و أماكن ملائمة وصلة وصل جيدة بين السكن ومكان العمل و أماكن التسلية و الرياضة و التثقيف و المساحات الخضراء الضرورية لساكني مدن اليوم.


----------



## architect one (18 نوفمبر 2011)

نظرة شاملة على واقع وبنية المدن العربية ومراحل تطورها منذ الإسلام وحتى وقتنا الحاضر: 
جاء الإسلام وانتشر من جنوب شرق آسيا والصين حتى المحيط الأطلسي في الغرب, ومن أواسط أوربا في الشمال حتى إفريقيا الإستوائية في الجنوب, ولم تقتصر مهمة الفتح الإسلامي على نشر الدين الجديد بل كان الإسلام مدرسة جديدة في الحكم والإدارة وتنظيم العلاقات بين البشر التي انتقلت بسرعة مذهلة إلى تلك البلاد على يد الفاتحين وحكمتهم, وهكذا أصبحت مدن مثل دمشق والقدس مراكز دينية متآخية بالإضافة إلى كونها مراكز للإنتاج الزراعي والحرفي بالإضافة إلى دورها الإداري الجديد (كما هو الحال بالنسبة لدمشق حيث كانت عاصمة للأمويين).
واقع المدن الإسلامية والمؤثرات السياسية والإجتماعية والاقتصادية في بنية هذه المدن وتطورها:
كانت المدن العربية إبان عصر الفتوحات مراكز للحكم (دمشق , بغداد)أو عواصم إقليمية (القاهرة,القيروان) ومقرات للعلم و المعرفة و مراكز للحرف و الفنون كما كانت نقاط ارتكاز هامة للتجارة الدولية و المحلية وبقدر ما كان الحكم مستقراً كانت هذه المدن في أوج عظمتها(حتى أن المؤرخون قارنوا سكان روما عاصمة الإمبراطورية الرومانية بسكان مدينة بغداد )
لقد انعكس ذلك على هيئة هذه المدن و تكوينها و تخطيطها حيث نجد أن الأسواق القديمة في مدن (دمشق,حلب,قيروان,القدس,القاهرة) تضاهي في حسن تنظيمها و ترتيبها و تخصصها و بسهولة التسوق فيها مع حماية المتسوقين و المارة فيها من عوامل البيئة وأخطار النقل الآلي حالياً أحدث المراكز التجارية العالمية وأكثرها تطوراً. 
ونجد أن دمشق وحلب والقاهرة والقدس قبل الاحتلال الإسرائيلي قد تابعت مسيرتها منذ وجودها و بقيت مراكز اقتصادية ذات دور مميز.
في مرحلة الحكم العثماني تقوقعت المدن العربية أكثر فأكثر بعدما أصبحت الأستانة (اسطنبول القسطنطينية) مركز العالم الإسلامي وانتهبت خيرات العالم الإسلامي ووضعت في خزائن السلاطين العثمانيين.
وهكذا تحولت المدن المزدهرة في العالم العربي و الإسلامي إلى مدن سيطر عليها الجمود والتخلف ونتيجة لذلك فقدت هذه المدن علمائها والباحثين فيها وانتقلت العلوم والمعارف إلى أوربا مترجمة عن الكتب و المؤلفات العربية التي حملها الصليبيون معهم كما انتقلت المهارات التقنية المتطورة في البناء نتيجة الاحتكاك بين الإسبان وعرب الأندلس.
الاستعمار الأوربي وأثره على بنية و تكوين المدينة العربية الإسلامية و النتائج التي ترتبت عن ذلك:
منذ القرن الرابع عشر تحول عدد كبير من المدن الأوربية من مدن صغيرة للإقطاع إلى مدن أكر حيث أصبحت هذه المدن مراكز حرفية وتجارية هامة وبعد الثورة الصناعيةعندما تحولت هذه المدن الأوربية مراكز صناعية هامة قامت تفتش عن أسواق واسعة لتصريف منتجاتها الوفيرة ولذلك تم تقسيم البلاد العربية بعد انكسار الإمبراطورية العثمانية (التي سميت في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر بالرجل المريض)
بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى بين الدولتين الإستعماريتين المنتصرتين فرنسا و انكلترا ونتيجة لذلك انتقل الأسلوب الغربي في معاش والسكن قصراً إلى دول العربية والإسلامية.
ولقد شجعت السلطات الإستعمارية الفرنسية هجرة الفرنسيين إلى شمال إفريقيا وطنتهم في الأقاليم الساحلية الزراعية الخصبة لأسباب إقتصادية وسياسية كما شجعت على إقامة العديد من الصناعات في هذه المناطق ووضعت مخططات تنظيمية لإقامة هذه المستوطنات بأسلوب ذو طابع أوروبي بحت.
كما تم أيضاً إنشاء أحياء أوربية جديدة أيضاً على أطراف المدن السورية التاريخية (دمشق , حلب) لتستوعب نشاط وسكن البرجوازية السورية نم المستعمرين الفرنسيين .
لكن المدينة القديمة حافظت على تكوينها المعماري و العمراني رغم إدخال بعض التقنيات الحديثة من ماء و كهرباء واختراق المواصلات الآلية لربط مركز المدينة مع الأحياء الجديدة بالطرق العريضة وخط الترامواي. 
كما ظهرت إبان الاستعمار البريطاني في القاهرة أحياء جديدة مثل (الكاردن سيتي )مقلدة شكلاً ومضموناً التنظيم الإنكليزي المعتمد على الانتشار الأفقي للأبنية و الانفتاح نحو الحدائق و الشوارع العامة .
أما في المغرب قام المارشال ليوتي بنقل العاصمة من فاس إلى الرباط وبدأ ببناء مرفأ هام أصبح بعد ذلك المركز الاقتصادي الأول في شمال إفريقيا, أقيمت المتوطنات الأوربية إلى جانب المدن المغربية التقليدية وكانت تفصل بين هذه المستوطنات والمدينة الأم مناطق خالية من السكن لضمان الشروط الأمنية ولتخفيف الاحتكاك بين المواطنين والمستعمرين. 
آثار الاستقلال السياسي على الدولة العربية المستقلة و ملامح المدن الحديثة فيها :
بعد استقلال الدول العربية من الاستعمار الأوربي بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وبعد اكتشاف منابع النفط في شبه الجزيرة العربية السعودية و العراق و الجزائر .
ونظراً لحاجات الحكومات الوطنية (التي حكمت بعد الاستقلال ) لاستخراج الثروات الطبيعية (الفوسفات , الحديد , الغاز) تطلب ذلك ادخال التقنية الحديثة للصناعة و تطوير الصناعة و الزراعة ووسائل النقل كما تطلب تطوير التعليم بكافة مراحله وأنواعه .
ونجم عن ذلك خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة تحول كبير في بنية وعدد سكان المدن العربية الرئيسية , إذ تزايد عدد سكانها على شكل سلسلة هندسية بسرعة هائلة و بمعدل أكبر من أية مدينة صناعية في العالم.
تحولت الكثير من المدن الإقليمية الصغيرة والمتوسطة إلى عواصم إدارية ومراكز علمية وتجمعات صناعية ومراكز اقتصادية وعقد مواصلات هامة.
احتاجت باريس مثلاً ليتزايد عدد سكانها من 1,200,000مليون نسمة إلى 2,000,000نسمة إلى مئة عام في حين أن عدد سكان دمشق تزايد خلال ثماني سنوات من 1,370,000نسمة عام 1970إلى 2,000,000نسمة عام 1978 ولقد فقدت الكثير من المدن العربية هويتها المحلية بالكامل لتحل محلها مدن ذات طابع أوربي شكلا ًومضموناً لا علاقة لها بالماضي, ولا بالتراث ولا بالبيئة (مدن الكويت والرياض وبيروت)
كما إن هناك كما أن هناك العديد من المدن فقدت هويتها نتيجة بتر أجزاء هامة منها (كمدينة دمشق) حيث نشأت كتل غريبة في مواقع ضمن أحيائها القديمة, ومنذ مدة من الزمن أقيمت دراسات لمدن دمشق وحلب وتونس بغية الحفاظ على الأجزاء القديمة المتبقية والعمل على تطويرها في المستقبل,
لقد قام الآستعمار بوضع المخططات الكاداسترية (المخططات المساحية) لمدن سوريا عام 1925إذ لم يكن يوجد لهذه المدن أية مخططات قبل ذلك, وفي الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي تم وضع مخططات تنظيمية من قبل المُخطط دانجيه للمدن السورية الرئيسية وقد اعتمد على مخططاته هذه زميله الفرنسي ايكوشار عندما وضع الخرائط التنظيمية لمدينة دمشق وحلب وبيروت, انصب اهتمام المخططين آنذاك بالمنطقة السكنية لأن مفهوم الصناعة لم يكن واضحاً بالإضافة لأن الإستعمار لم يكن راغباً أساساً في تطوير الصناعة, لذلك نجد أن هذه المخططات لم تحتو على مناطق متمايزة وواضحة للسكن أو للصناعة إذ اختلطت المناطق السكنية بالمحترفات
ومن ثم تحولت هذه المحترفات التي تحتضنها المدن القديمة إلى صناعات صغيرة تحولت بعد ذلك إلى صناعات متوسطة ومن ثم إلى صناعات كبيرة (كالمطاحن, ومصانع الزيوت, والصابون, ومعامل الغزل والنسيج) وهكذا توطدت الصناعة واختلطت بشكل سيىء بالمنطقة السكنية مما أدى إلى ظهور مشاكل بيئية ومواصلاتية معقدة.
مما سبق يمكن استنتاج المشاكل التي تعاني منها مدننا في الوقت الحاضر:
1-التناقض في متوسط المساحة السكنية المخصصة لكل ساكن بين الأحياء الغنية والأحياء الفقيرة 
2-اختلاف في متوسط الكثافة بين مختلف أحياء المدينة إذ تبلغ 100شخص/هكتار في الأحياء الغنية وقد تصل إلى 1500شخص/هكتار في الأحياء الفقيرة
3-النقص الكبير والتوزيع العشوائي للمؤسسات التجارية والتعليمية والإدارية والتثقيفية والترفيهية والصحية في مختلف مناطق المدينة وأحيائها
4-تعاني مدننا بشكل عام من مشاكل في المواصلات ومن صعوبات في الحركة داخل المدينة وخارجها حيث يوجد اختراق للنقل الثقيل أحياناً لبعض الأحياء السكنية وفي أطراف المدينة القديمة, كما تعاني من النقص الكبير في مواقف السيارات ووسائل النقل المشترك 
5- النقص في المساحات الخضراء وفقدانها في بعض المناطق السكنية والتوزيع السيئ لها
6-نقص في الخدمات الفنية من مياه للشرب وصرف صحي وكهرباء وهاتف ومشاكل في التخلص من النفايات
7-تلوث البيئة بسبب انتشار الصناعة في المناطق السكنية وحول المدن دون دراسة أو حماية أو مراقبة
المدينة دورها وتصنيفها والعوامل المؤثرة على تشكيلها وتطورها واختيار موقعها:
1- الدور الذي تلعبه المدن
1-أن تكون مركزاً لاستثمار الثروات الطبيعية 
2-مكاناً جيداً للمبادلات التجارية
3-عقدة مواصلات تسمح بتجارة الترانزيت للبضائع أو الأشخاص 
4-مركز للصناعات التحويلية للمواد الأولية
يمكن للمدينة أن تلعب إضافةً إلى الوظائف الاقتصادية التي أشير إليها سابقاً وظائف أخرى إذ يمكن أن تكون:
5- مركزاً إدارياً وسياسياً مثل جميع العواصم القديمة أو مثل المدن التي تم انشاؤها حديثاً (أنقرة في تركيا, برازيليا في البرازيل, نيودلهي في الهند, كانبرا في استراليا)
6- مركزاً ثقافياً كمدينة كامبردح في انكلترا
7- مركز للترفيه والسياحة (ككل مراكز الإصطياف والتزلج والمشاتي وشواطىء البحار الملائمة للاستجمام)
يتعلق وجود المدينة التي تلعب دوراً مميزاً خاصاً غير اقتصادياً على المستوى المحلي أولاً وأخيراً بالوظيفة الاقتصادية للمناطق المجاورة لها ، إذ لا يمكن أن يكون هناك إذاً مركز للاصطياف و الاستجمام مالم توجد بجانبه مراكز مأهولة بالسكان كالتجمعات الصناعية و الإدارية الهامة. وأخيراً إن معرفة الدور الذي تلعبه المدينة يمكننا من وضع الدراسات التخطيطية و التنظيمية التي تتلائم مع طبيعة هذا الدور .
2-تصنيف المدن:
يمكن أن يتم تصنيف المدن وفق عدة معايير:
1-بالاستناد إلى عدد سكانها ،و تعتبر المدن صغيرة عندما لا يزيد تعداد سكانها على 50000 نسمة ،و المتوسطة هي التي يتراوح عدد سكانها من(50000-200000) نسمة، و المدن الكبيرة هي التي يزيد عدد سكانها على المليون نسمة.
و تطبق في تنظيم المدن الكبيرة جداً قواعد و قوانين و طرق خاصة نظراً للأوضاع المعقدة التي تفرضها علينا هذه المدن ،أما المدن الصغيرة فتكون عناصرها بسيطة و تتوضع في مواقعها حسب وظيفتها. 
2-تبعاً للدور الذي تلعبه ،و الشكل الذي تطورت فيه ،و النسب التي تشغلها مختلف الفعاليات فيها.
3- وفقاً لطريقة توزيع السكان .
4-شكل و وظيفة شبكة المواصلات فيها

يستفاد من هذا التصنيف بعد دراسة جميع العوامل الأخرى في تحديد المشاكل التي تعاني منها المدينة و إيجاد الحلول المناسبة لها عند وضع المخططات التنظيمية لها.


----------



## architect one (18 نوفمبر 2011)

- العوامل المؤثرة على تشكيل المدن و تطورها:
1-العوامل الاقتصادية:
لقد وضعت نظريات مختلفة حول ظهور المدن و تكوينها فماور و بوخر قالا بأن المدينة هي مركز محصن لحماية سكانها من غزوات الأعداء ، إلا أن الأسوار لم تكن دائماً العنصر الرئيسي في مدن تلك العصور فمدينة روما عاصمة الامبراطورية الرومانية بقيت دون أسوار لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة قرون و تطورت المدينة تطوراً حراً مختلفاً عن تطور مدن عهد الرق و مدن القرون الوسطى المسورة. 
لقد كانت نظرية ماور و بوخر غير دقيقة ،أما نظرية بيلوني و هيجل و هيركة اعتبروا العامل الجغرافي عاملاً أساسياً لظهور المدن و تطورها ،و رايت أكد على أن ظهور المدن كان نتيجة لأوامر و مراسيم حكومية أو إرادات ملكية.
فنستنتج مما سبق بأن كل النظريات السابقة أخذت الموضوع من جانب وأهملت الجوانب الأخرى و خاصة الأساسي منها الذي يحرك عملية ظهور المدن و تكوينها ألا و هو تطور القوى المنتجة و تغيير علاقات الانتاج لقد اكتشف كارل ماركس و فريديرك انجلز قوانين نشوء المدن و تطورها و اعتبروا أن هذا التطور كان نتيجة 
1-تطور القوى النتجة 
2-تعميق القسمة الاجتماعية للعمل
3- تغيير علاقات الانتاج
فمدينة الرق تختلف عن مدينة القطاع و القطاع تختلف عن المدينة الاشتراكية ،حيث أن علاقات الانتاج في كل مرحلة من مراحل تطور البشرية ((رق،اقطاع،رأسمالية،اشتراكية)) تختلف باختلاف العوامل.
فمدينة هيستريا إحدى المستعمرات اليونانية على شاطئ البحر الأسود كانت مزدهرة ازدهاراً باهراً في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد سقطت مرة واحدة مع توقف التبادل التجاري ما بين بلاد البلقان و بلاد البحر الأبيض المتوسط و لقد أدى هذا العامل الاقتصادي إلى هجرة عدد كبير من سكانها ثم تحولت إلى مدينة ميتة بعد انقطاع صلتها بشكل نهائي بالبحر نتيجة اختفاء مرفئها و بعدها بمقدار 15 كم عن البحر بسبب الطمي حيث فقدت و إلى الأبد وظيفتها كمكان للتبادل التجاري
كما أن مدينة تدمر المركز الحضاري الكبير و محط القوافل التجارية سابقاً تحولت إلى مدينة ميتة عندما فقدت وظيفتها الاقتصادية كمركز تجاري و الآن عادت إليها الحياة من جديد كمركز سياحي و زراعي بعد اكتشافها أثرياً و ربطها بطرق المواصلات.
و كذلك نجد أن روما التي زاد عدد سكانها على مليون نسمة في أوج تطور الامبراطورية الرومانية تقلص عدد سكانها إلى 40000 نسمة نتيجة سقوط الامبراطورية و تحول علاقات الانتاج فيها.
ونبتت مدن الذهب والبترول والماس كالفطر في الولايات المتحدة وفي بلاد الخليج العربي وفنزويلا وفي جنوب افريقيا وسيبيريا لاستثمار هذه الثروات, حيث زال بعضها عند الانتهاء من عمليات التنقيب ونضوب مخزونها إذ لم يعد بإمكانها لعب أي دور اقتصادي آخر. كل ذلك دليل حاسم على أهمية الدور الاقتصادي في عملية نشوء وتطور المدن. 
العامل الطبيعي والتطور العلمي والتقني وأثرها على بنية وتكوين المدينة واختيار موقعها:
لا يتم اختيار موقع المدينة اعتباطياً بل يكون نتيجة دراسة معمقة للعوامل البيئية من أجل تحقيق الشروط الصحية – والتغذية بالمياه العذبة – وإمكانية تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي – وسهولة ربط الموصلات العامة – ومصادر الطاقة والمواد الأولية.
فمدينة نابولي أنشئت في مكان سمح بتطور جيد لمرفئها البحري بالإضافة إلى إمكانية الاستفادة من العناصر الطبيعية الجميلة المحيطة بها فانفتحت على طول الشاطىء للتمتع بمنظر البحر وبركان فيزوف وجزيرة كابري.
أما عندما يتم وضع المخططات التنظيمية للمدن الموجودة التي تضم الأبنية التراثية والمعمارية والتاريخية, فيتوجب أن تحافظ هذه المخططات على الإرث الحضاري وإبراز معالمه بالشكل الملائم وذلك بمراعاة ما يجاوره من الأبنية وبأخذ طابعه بعين الاعتبار أثناء شق الطرق وترتيب الأبنية السكنية وتحديد ارتفاعها. 
وأخيرا يمكن القول بأن للتطور العلمي والتقني أثر كبير لأنه يساهم في إيجاد أساليب وأشكال جديدة لتطور المدن حيث يؤثر هذا التطور على هيكلها ومظهرها العام. 
العوامل الاجتماعية والديموغرافية وآفاق تطور المدن:
إن حساب عدد سكان المدينة مستقبلاً وتحديد الكثافة السكانية ودراسة التركيب الهرمي حسب الجنس والأعمار - تشكل الأسس العلمية الضرورية لتطور المدن اجتماعياً واقتصادياً – تسمح بوضع المخططات التنظيمية للمدن على المستوى البعيد – كما تسمح بتحديد الأبعاد الضرورية والمساحات اللازمة لمختلف قطاعاتها (السكن والصناعة والإدراة والتجارة.....)
للعامل الاجتماعي والديموغرافي أهمية كبيرة لأنه سوف يحدد آفاق تطور المدينة بالمستقبل ويؤثر على أساليب تجمع الأبنية السكنية ومواقع وأعداد وأنواع الخدمات اللازمة لها.
ويبدو واضحاً ضرورة جعل المخططات التنظيمية مرنة وقابلة للتعديل في المستقبل فتطور وسائل المواصلات مثلاً يسير بقفزات سريعة جداً بالمقارنة مع إمكانيات تطوير الشوارع بالشكل الذي يسمح فيه بحركة هذه الوسائل بشكل ملائم.
الأشكال المتبعة في توزيع سكان المدن :
يتأثر توزيع السكان سواءً أكان مركزياً أو لا مركزي أو خطي على شكل سلسلة - بشكل - وانتشار - وأهمية وسائل ومصادر الإنتاج - ونوع الصناعة - وبالطبيعة الطبوغرافية - والجغرافية للأرض
وهناك عدة طرائق وأشكال يتمركز بها السكان في المدن منها: 
- يتجمع فيها السكان عموماً حول نواة واحدة (الشكل المركزي) تحيط بها منطقة أو عدة مناطق صناعية, و خاصةً إذا كانت الصناعة صناعة ثقيلة وخصوصاً إذا كانت الأرض التي ستقوم عليه المدينة سهلة التضاريس والموقع ذا تحمل ومقاومة جيدين 
- أو أن يكون التجمع حول عدد من النوى
-وهناك المدن الغير متمركزة وتظهر على شكل بقعة الزيت فوق الماء وذلك عندما يكون الموقع صعب التضاريس
- وقد يأخذ شكل المدينة أيضاً وضع سلسلة تتابع فيها السكنية والمناطق الصناعية
-وقد تكون منطقة صناعية تتوزع حولها مجموعة من المناطق نتيجة للطبيعة الجغرافية او الطبيعية الطبوغرافية للموقع
وعلى المخططين أن يقوموا بدراسة توزيع وسائل الإنتاج وبتوزيع السكان بشكل متوازن على المراكز المأهولة بالتعاون مع الاقتصاديين. 
-اما التوزع المختلط فيتمركز السكان فيه في البداية حول نواة واحدة لخدمة منطقة صناعية ونتيجة للتطور الاقتصادي تظهر مجموعة من النوى الصغيرة وتتطور حول المناطق الصناعية الثانوية الخارجية وكأمثلة على هذا النوع من التوزيع هي أغلبية المدن الكبيرة جداًًً في العالم كمدينة لندن حيث يوجد ثمان مدن تابعة لها (هاور- ستيفينج- كراولي ) وتتراوح المسافة بينها وبين لندن بين 30-50 كم, إذاً الحل المختلط هو الحل المتبع في المدن الكبيرة والكبيرة جداً, حيث يوجد إضافةً للصناعات الأساسية مجموعة أو سلسلة من الصناعات الإضافية في المناطق المحيطة, وبهذا الشكل تظهر مجموعة من المدن التابعة للمدينة الأم, وتتمركز في المدن التابعة عموماً الخدمات الأساسية والخدمات اليومية اللازمة لسكانها, أما الخدمات الأخرى – الجامعات والمسارح والإدارات المركزية .......... فتتواجد في المدينة الأم.
التركيب الهرمي للسكان :
ويتم فيه تصنيف السكان وفقاً لما يلي:
1-حسب الاعمار (لتحديد نسبة الفئات العاملة)
2-تركيب السكان حسب الجنس (يساعد على تحديد نوع الصناعات الملائمة وامكانية تطورها في المستقبل والقوى المنتجة بشكل عام)
3-حسب شرائح الاعمار (يفيد في تحديد نوع وعدد المؤسسات الاجتماعية والثقافية والصحية ...... اللازمة للسكان
4-متوسط عدد أفراد الأسرة في العائلة يفيدنا في معرفة نوع الابنية السكنية فاذا كان المتوسط كبير يتم اختيار الابنية المنعزلة (المنفصلة) والعكس صحيح
ونجد بان التركيب الهرمي للسكان حسب أعمارهم ترافقه تحولات مستمرة فأحيانا يبدو على شكل هرم أو يكون بإشكال اخرى. اذ تتناقص نسبة إحدى الفئات وخاصة متوسطي العمر وذلك بعد الحروب أو نتيجة لهجرة اليد العاملة او قد تزداد هذه الفئة مثلاً نتيجة لتطور صناعة معينة .
إن دراسة ما سبق يفيدنا في حساب الزيادة الطبيعية للسكان الناتجة عن الفرق بين الولادات والوفيات بالإضافة إلى حساب ازدياد عدد السكان نتيجة لتحسين وضعهم الصحي والمعاشي تساعد الدراسة السابقة المخططين في وضع المخططات التنظيمية اللازمة لتطور المدن حالياً وفي المستقبل.
كثافة السكان:
وتعني عدد السكان الذين يقطنون في مساحة وقدرها هكتار واحد, تزداد هذه الكثافة وتنقص تبعاً ًلما يلي:
- أسلوب تجميع السكان في المدينة
- عامل إشغال الأرض بالأبنية السكنية 
- مساحة الأرض المشغولة بالخدمات والمواصلات والحدائق.
كلما كانت نسبة إشغال الأرض بالأبنية السكنية المرتفعة كبيراً – ازداد عدد السكان وازدادت كثافتهم فيها وبذلك تكون كلفة الشبكات على مختلف أنواعها ودرجتها اقتصادية. ويزداد طول الشبكات في المدينة وتزداد كلفتها عندما يكون عامل إشغال الأرض بالأبنية القليلة الارتفاع منخفضاً.
والكثافة إما أن تكون شائبة أو صافية
1-الكثافة الشائبة : وهي نسبة عدد سكان المدينة إلى مساحتها الكلية (ما عدا مساحة المنطقة الصناعية) ويتم حسابها وفقاً لما يلي:
ك ش = ع /م – م1
حيث أن: ك ش هي الكثافة الشائبة
ع عدد السكان
م مساحة المدينة بالهكتار ,
م1مساحة المنطقة الصناعية بالهكتار 
تتراوح الكثافة الشائبة في المدن عادة من 150شخص بالهكتار ---- 250شخص بالهكتار

2- الكثافة الصافية : وهي نسبة عدد سكان المدينة إلى المساحة المخصصة فقط للمناطق السكنية ويتم حسابها وفقاً لما يلي:ك ص = ع / م – (م1+م2+م3+م4)
حيث أن: ك ص الكثافة الصافية
م مساحة المدينة بالهكتار
م1,م2,م3,م,(وهي المساحة المخصصة على التوالي للصناعة والمواصلات والمؤسسات العامة والمساحة الخضراء مقدرة بالهكتار)
وتتراوح الكثافة الصافية من 250شخص—500شخص بالهكتار.
حساب عدد سكان المدينة في المستقبل:
تقسم سكان المدينة إلى ثلاث فئات (الفئة الأساسية,الفئة الثانوية,الفئة المستهلكة).
و يتم حساب عدد سكان المدينة في المستقبل وفق القانون التالي:
ع= آ×100/ ن1
ع=آ×100/100-(ن2+ن3)
باعتبار أن ع:عدد سكان المدينة في المستقبل.
آ:عدد سكان الفئة الأساسية بشكل مطلق ن1ون2ون3النسب المئوية لفئات السكان الثلاث في المدينة على التوالي الفئة الأساسية والثانوية و المستهلكة و بذلك تكون 
ن1=100-(ن2+ ن3)
الفئة الأساسية : و هي الفئة الفعالة التي تعمل في نشاطات تتجاوز الحدود الخاصة بالمدينة عمال المصانع التي تغطي احتياجات بلد ما أو تصدر منتجاتها للخارج,و عمال النقل الخارجي و العاملين في المؤسسات العامة على مستوى الدولة موظفي الوزارات والعاملين في مراكز البحث العلمي وأساتذة وطلاب الجامعات والمعاهد العلمية والفنية.
الفئة الثانوية:وتسمى بفئة الخدمات ويدخل ضمنها العاملون في الصناعة والمهن المحلية الخاصة بخدمة المدينة كعمال الصناعة الغذائية والمحلات التجارية وعمال التصليحات والنقل الداخلي المشترك والموظفين والإداريين والعاملين في المؤسسات الثقافية والاجتماعية والتعليمية على مستوى المدينة.
الفئة المستهلكة: غير العاملة: ويدخل ضمنها الأطفال والصغار والنساء والرجال العاطلون عن العمل والمتقاعدون والمسنون وغير القادرين على ممارسة عمل من الأعمال.
ويمكن حساب عدد السكان المستقبلي بطريقة أخرى:
س2= س1(1+ر)ن
س2:عدد السكان في المستقبل.
س1:عدد السكان حاليا.
ر:معدل النمو السنوي.
ن:عدد السنوات الفاصلة بين الفترتين.
مساحة المدينة:
يمكن حساب مساحة المدينة بالهكتار وفق القانون التالي:
م=(ع / ك ش )+م1
حيث أن م :مساحة المدينة بالهكتار
ع :عدد سكان المدينة في المستقبل
ك ش : الكثافة الشائبة المقبولة بالنسبة لهذه المدينة
م1:مساحة المنطقة الصناعية


----------

